# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Beringher DDM 4000

## mariosinsuex

Σε εκτεταμένη επιφάνεια από αλκοόλ,.... 
Πως διάολο καθαρίζεται το ρημάδι;;;;  :Smile: 

2012-08-14 19-56-06.202.jpg2012-08-14 19-56-28.595.jpg


Μπορεί κα΄ποιος να με βοηθήσει να το καθαρίσει και να αλλαξει μερικά push -buttons;

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ με το αζημίωτο,(αν είναι δυνατον).
Είναι πολύ εύκολο να αλλαχθούν,αλλά δε μπορω,να το κάνω,λόγω προβλήματος ματιών.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Τουλάχιστον με pm μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποιον;
Είναι κρίμα να παει αυτή η συσκευή στα σκουπίδια λόγω μερικών κομβίων........

----------

